# Linux-steam-utils needs uninstallion script



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 6, 2022)

Well, it certainly needs uninstallion script for the files remain. Since i cant play games with it.


----------



## jmos (Nov 6, 2022)

Removing a package/port removes all files it installed. But it never removes files a user creates. F.e. uninstalling LibreOffice should never ever remove all your documents. Or does games/linux-steam-utils something else?


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 6, 2022)

jmos ty for answering. But i tried to uninstall(i erased additionally .steam) and then reinstall and Linux-steam-utils doesnt work now. İt gives some error about the file named as steamui.so . This means i didnt erase all of the linux-steam-utils files and it interrupts to make work steam again.
I think if there was script for complete uninstallion. İt would help me


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 6, 2022)

İ solved problem. We just need to get rid of some files in /compat/linux


----------

